# Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???



## ernie1973 (3. September 2013)

Hi Kollegen!

Angeregt durch eine Diskussion in einem anderen Thread habe ich mir jetzt einige Fragen zum lebenden Köderfisch in NRW (und auch anderswo!!!!) gestellt und hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen, da einige der aufgetretenen Fragen zu beantworten.

Auch besteht *Einigkeit* darüber, DASS der lebende KöFi verboten ist - die Frage ist nur, wodurch eigentlich *GENAU*?

Viele Kollegen sind schnell bei der Hand damit, zu sagen, dass der lebende Köderfisch nach dem Tierschutzgesetz verboten sei.

* ABER:

*In NRW z.B. ist der lebende Köderfisch ausdrücklich verboten nach dem § 6 II Landesfischereiverordnung NRW.

Warum dieses ausdrückliche Verbot durch den § 6 II LFVO NRW, wenn doch angeblich schon das Angeln mit dem lebenden KöFi nach dem TierschG verboten ist?

Der § 6 II LFVO NRW wurde auch erst im Jahr 2011 nochmal geändert, so dass der Gesetzgeber ihn ja eigentlich hätte streichen können, *wenn* denn der Gesetzgeber der Auffassung gewesen wäre, dass die Angelei mit einem lebenden KöFi schon alleine durch das TierschG abgedeckt wäre.

Da aber der § 6 II LFVO NRW in den Ordnungswidrigkeiten auch nochmal auftaucht, kommt ihm deutlich mehr an "Funktion" zu, als eine reine Klarstellungsfunktion.

Wie wird nun bestraft?

Als OWI nach § 6 II LFVO NRW?

Nach dem § 17 TierschG als Straftat / OWI?

Bundesweit gilt ja das TierschG - also macht´s einen Unterschied!?

Beides? (Gesetzeskonkurrenz? oder Problem: Stichwort "Verbot der Doppelbestrafung")?

Wahlweise? (kann auch nicht richtig sein!)

In einem Verfahren nach § 6 II LFVO NRW bekommt man böse Post von der Fischereibehörde, welche ein Ordnungsgeld verhängt - bzw. verhängen KANN.

Bei einem Verstoß gegen § 17 TierschG landet man direkt bei der Staatsanwaltschaft und im schlimmsten Fall vor einem Richter beim Amtsgericht im Rahmen eines STRAFverfahrens.

*Auch hier* zeigt sich, wie erheblich der Unterschied ist und warum die Frage, "*WONACH* wird denn eigentlich genau bestraft?" nach meiner Ansicht solch´ eine große Rolle spielt!

Einen Unterschied macht das Ganze nämlich schon, weil ein Verstoß gegen § 6 II LFVO NRW "nur" eine Ordnungswidrigkeit darstellt, die mit einem Ordnungsgeld von bis zu 5000 € belegt werden kann, wohingegen ein Verstoß gegen § 17 TierschG u.U. eine Straftat wäre. (je nach Rechtsauffassung!)

Meine naturwissenschaftlichen und rechtlichen Bedenken, ob man einem Fisch im Sinne von § 17 TierschG überhaupt "Schmerzen" oder "Leiden" zufügen kann, habe ich hier im Board schon mehrfach ausgeführt und mit guten Gründen hinterfragt, ob ein Angler wegen einem Fisch überhaupt nach § 17 TierschG verurteilt werden kann, oder ob nicht doch nach dem Grundsatz "in dubio pro reo" ( = "im Zweifel FÜR den Angeklagten") ein Freispruch erfolgen müßte, weil einfach naturwissenschaftlich noch nicht zweifelsfrei geklärt ist, ob Fische "Schmerz & Leid" überhaupt empfinden können!?
(diese Frage stellen sich auch andere: http://www.asv-ems.de/berichte/CatchRelease.pdf )

Diese Bedenken würden aber bei einem Verstoß gegen das Verbot in § 6 II LFVO *keine Rolle spielen*, weil dieser Verstoß schon *zweifelsfrei* vorliegt, wenn nur jemand (bewiesenermaßen!) mit lebendigem KöFi angelt bzw. geangelt hat!

Kann man aus der Existenz des § 6 II LFVO NRW ableiten, dass der NRW-Gesetzgeber sich selbst nicht so ganz sicher ist, *ob das Angeln mit lebendigem Köfi AUCH einen Verstoss gegen § 17 TierschG darstellt?*

...und deshalb nochmal solch´ ein ausdrückliches Verbot ins Gesetz aufgenommen hat, um diese Dinge "bestrafen" zu können - bzw. eigentlich genaugenommen "mit Geldbußen als OWI belegen" zu können?!?

Anderenfalls würde man die Vorschrift nämlich *garnicht* brauchen, *wenn* der Gesetzgeber der Ansicht WÄRE, dass auch schon sicher ein Verstoss gegen das TierschG vorliegt, wenn jemand mit lebendem KöFi angelt. 

Mich würde die Lage in anderen Bundesländern interessieren - aber - exemplarisch möchte ich hier zunächst mal mit der Rechtslage in NRW beginnen, weil hier dieses ausdrückliche Lebendköfiverbot nach § 6 II LFVO besteht!



Was meint ihr dazu?

Wonach wurde in der Praxis schon "bestraft"?

...oder "mit Bußgeld belegt"?

Hatte schonmal einer von Euch, oder ein entfernter "Bekannter" (Freund eines Freundes oder so....) solch´ ein Verfahren am Hals?* -->* *wenn Ja*, welcher *§ *wurde im Verfahren genannt und  *WONACH GENAU* wurde bestraft oder sollte bestraft werden?


Danke für Euer Interesse (falls vorhanden!?)!


Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*



> Auch besteht Einigkeit darüber, DASS der lebende KöFi verboten ist - die Frage ist nur, wodurch eigentlich GENAU?


Nein.



> und auch anderswo


nenene, so einfach isses nicht.

Nicht überall ist der Köfi explizit in Deutschland verboten.

Es gibt sogar Gesetze welche die Art der Anköderung beschreiben.

In B-W steht sogar im Gesetz, wie der lebende Köfi anzuködern ist (sicher, Rücken- oder Nasenköderung), in NDS gibt's ein Merkblatt des Laves der die Verwendung des lebenden Köfi regelt (unter welchen Umständen er eingesetzt werden darf), da das dort nicht explizit gesetzlich geregelt ist..



> Kann man aus der Existenz des § 6 II LFVO NRW ableiten, dass der NRW-Gesetzgeber sich selbst nicht so ganz sicher ist, ob das Angeln mit lebendigem Köfi AUCH einen Verstoss gegen § 17 TierschG darstellt?


Klar. 
Gesetzgeber und/oder Juristen - Die Lebenkompliziertmacher halt........


----------



## ernie1973 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nenene, so einfach isses nicht.
> 
> ...eigentlich schon, wenn man die Vorschrift komplett liest!!!
> 
> ...



*DOCH!*....du irrst!!!

...wer lesen kann....

Oder sag´ mir bitte doch alternativ, wo er nicht verboten ist...!?!

Ein Verbot mit möglichen Ausnahmen meine ich *nicht* - das ist und bleibt erstmal ein *Verbot*!

Der lebende Köfi *IST* in Ba-Wü genaugenommen erstmal *auch verboten* ("unzulässig") - allerdings bei Vorliegen von bestimmten Bedingungen *AUSNAHMSWEISE* dann doch mal ggf. nicht unzulässig also statthaft!

Aber prinzipiell gut erkannt - *deswegen* bitte ich ja gerade um die Statements von Anglern aus anderen BL!

Ok - und Einigkeit besteht zumindest schonmal in NRW - um Vergleiche ziehen zu können habe ich ja gerade eben um Beteiligung von Anglern anderer BL gebeten und DANKE Dir daher für Deinen "fast richtigen" Beitrag!

Das *WAR* in NRW bis 2011 nach der LFVO auch mal so - *dann* wurden die Ausnahmen vom Lebendköfiverbot aus dem Gesetz gestrichen!(früher konnte man z.B. "Hechtplagen" auch in NRW noch durch LebendKöFi-Angelei nach Absprache mit der F-Behörde begegnen - das wurde aber gestrichen!).

ABER - *wenn* der Lebendköfi nach dem TischG verboten *wäre*, dann müßte man den § 6 II LFVO NRW ja garnicht haben - und dann würde das Verbot nach dem *BUNDES*TierschG ja auch bundesweit (und einheitlich!) gelten!

Das glauben halt´ viele!

Daher --> interssantes Thema & Problemfeld & Diskussions- und Klärungsbedarf!

Ergo nähern wir uns auch der spannenden Frage --> 

*Ist der lebende KöFi dort (noch) erlaubt, wo er (anders als in NRW mittlerweile!) nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist?*

Ernie

PS:

Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass Menschen, WENN sie entsprechende Probleme haben, plötzlich doch gerne mal zu einem Juristen kommen, der nämlich auch OFT (leider nicht immer!) ihr "kompliziertes" Leben dann hin und wieder einfach und erträglich macht!



Aber schimpf´ Du nur auf die Juristen & sei froh, solange Du keinen brauchst!

Ist bei mir mit Ärzten so...aber - am Ende kann es doch gut sein, wenn einem einer hilft!


----------



## Franky (3. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*

Hessen hat in seiner Fischereiverordnung (Teil des Fischereigesetzes, s. § 37 HFiG) kein explizites Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches. Sie verbieten ausnahmslos lt. §10 Abs. 1 *alle* lebenden Wirbeltiere als Köder.


----------



## angler1996 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*

Sachsen geregelt in 
§ 24 (1) 2. im Fischereigesetz und § 6(1) DVO
(http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de/index.php/downloads/gesetze)

wenn ich richtig liege, ist der Quatsch eingeführt wurden zu Wendezeiten, um die Gleichstellung der Fischereinscheine Ost und West zu erreichen, also auf Drängen des damaligen VDSF, 

Gruß A.


----------



## antonio (3. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*

in thüringen ebenfalls im fischereigesetz die verwendung lebender wirbeltiere als köder verboten.

antonio


----------



## Franz_16 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*

Bayern:
Geregelt in der AVBayFig 
§ 15
Verbotene Fangarten, Fanggeräte und Fangvorrichtungen
...
3.
    das Fischen mit dem lebenden Köderfisch,

...

Weiter unten gehts dann im
§ 32
um die
Ordnungswidrigkeiten

Nach Art. 77 Abs. 1 Nr. 4 BayFiG kann mit Geldbuße (bis 5000€) belegt werden, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig:
...
7.
    den Vorschriften

    a)
        des § 15 Abs. 1 über verbotene Fangarten, Fanggeräte und Fangvorrichtungen oder des § 15 Abs. 2 in Verbindung mit einer Verordnung des Bezirks oder des § 15 Abs. 3 Satz 1 in Verbindung mit einer vollziehbaren Anordnung über die Anwendung zulässiger Fangarten, Fanggeräte und Fangvorrichtungen,
...
zuwiderhandelt.

Hier in in den Medien dokumentierter Fall:
http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/onetz/2760986-118-lebende_aale_als_koeder,1,0.html

Da wird von Strafbefehl geschrieben.

Und hier der "Abschlussbericht":
http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/onetz/2780807-118-lebende_aale_locken_waller_an,1,0.html

15 Tagessätze zu 40€ , Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz.


----------



## ernie1973 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*

Danke Franz!

Der hätte sich wohl besser mal nicht "selbst" verteidigen sollen....

Hm - aber der Fall könnte weiterhelfen - denn einen "Strafbefehl" gibt´s auch nur im Strafverfahren - nicht bei einer bloßen OWI!

Eine Strafe in Tagessätzen spricht auch für ein Strafverfahren und dann wurde auch nach dem TierschG als Nebenstrafrecht geurteilt! *(was dann bundeseiheitlich in einem solchen Fall ÜBERALL passieren KÖNNTE!!!)*.

Daher meine Fragen....! 

Der Mann stand laut Artikel vor einem Richter - dahin kommt er nur auf 2 Wegen:

- wird doch nach TierschG als OWi / Straftat verfolgt

- oder nach erfolgtem Einspruch gegen den OWI-Bescheid der Fischereibehörde ist die Sache dem AG zugewiesen worden! 

Klingt aber da im Artikel alles nach Strafverfahren.

Das macht einen Riesenunterschied - denn das TierschG gilt bundeseinheitlich.

Spannendes Thema - zu fragen WONACH nun eigentlich genau und konkret verfolgt und ggf. "bestraft" wird!

Ernie


----------



## Franz_16 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*

Ich habe oben noch den "Abschlussbericht" aus der Zeitung verlinkt.


----------



## ernie1973 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*

Als erstes *Fazit* kann man schonmal festhalten, dass die von *Franz* genannte Verurteilung leider dafür spricht, dass *ÜBERALL* in Deutschland ein Strafverfahren durch eine Anzeige in Gang gesetzt werden *kann*, sobald man mit einem lebenden Köfi angelt!

In der Tat zeigt aber das "Ba-Wü - Beispiel" von *Thomas*, dass man dort noch laut Gesetz das Angeln mit lebendem KöFi unter Gewissen Bedingungen zumindest noch  "kennt" und nicht gleich völlig ausschließt, sondern unter bestimmten Bedingungen sogar gutheißt / gestattet!!!

--> Dabei wird auch dort schon im Gesetz auf § 1 & § 17 des TierschG verwiesen - was bedeutet, dass für die Lebendköfi-Angelei ein "vernünftiger Grund" vorhanden sein muss!

Anderenfalls gibt´s *auch dort* ein Strafverfahren!

Ob eine Waller- oder Hechtplage nun ein auch in Ba-Wü ausreichender rechtlicher "vernünftiger Grund" ist und einen Angler vor Strafe schützt, dass ist und bleibt eine der spannenden Fragen rund um dieses Thema!

Mir geht´s darum, Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen & ggf. Kollegen vor Strafe / oder auch nur vor Strafverfahren zu schützen!

Man muss nämlich in der Tat schwer aufpassen, *WO* man noch *WAS* *darf* - bzw. *WO* man noch *WAS MACHT* als Angler, ohne dass es gleich vor einem Richter endet!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich habe oben noch den "Abschlussbericht" aus der Zeitung verlinkt.



Gesehen - vielen Dank - demnach war es das TierschG als Teil des Nebenstrafrechts, welches im Ergebnis zu einer Verurteilung führte!

...dem armen Mann könnte man übrigens nach Rechtskraft der Entscheidung neben der Strafe von 600 € (*plus* Kosten des Verfahrens!) den Fischereischein für ne Zeit entziehen & ihm eine Sperre zur Neuerteilung auferlegen, was bei diesem Medieninteresse evtl. sogar mal passiert sein könnte!

Wenn man aber bedenkt, dass zum Beispiel ein Verstoss gegen das Lebendköfiverbot in NRW als OWI mit *bis zu* 5000 € belegt werden *KANN*, dann waren 600 € Strafe plus Verfahrenskosten ja fast noch ein "Schnäppchen" für den Mann!!!


Ernie


----------



## FPB (3. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*

Fischereiordnung des Landes Sachsen-Anhalt (FischO 
LSA) 
Auf Grund des § 40 des Fischereigesetzes vom 31. Au
gust 1993 (GVBl. LSA S. 464) wird im 
Einvernehmen mit dem Ministerium für Umwelt und Nat
urschutz verordnet: 


3) Es ist verboten, lebende Fische und andere lebende Wirbeltiere oder Tiere, die nach §§ 2 
bis 4 nicht gefangen werden dürfen, als Köder zu ve
rwenden. 


so sieht es bei uns aus

gruß
frank


----------



## Honeyball (3. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*

Nur mal ein durchaus ernst gemeinter Vergleich:

Es mag zwar wissenschaftlich nicht 100%ig erwiesen sein, dass Fische kein Schmerzempfinden und kein Leidbewusstsein haben. Fakt jedoch (und wissenschaftlich belegt) ist das Fehlen jeglicher Rezeptoren im Maulbereich und damit die Unempfindlichkeit gegenüber irgendwelchen Reizen. Ein Haken im Maul des Fisches ist für diesen genauso wenig schmerzhaft wie z.B. für uns das Fingernägel- oder Haareschneiden.

Ein Mensch verstößt weder gegen irgendein Gesetz, wenn er einen Hund im Zwinger hält noch wenn er diesen an der Leine gassi führt.
Er verstößt auch nicht gegen ein Gesetz, wenn er einen Fisch in einem Aquarium hält, aber er verstößt gegen das Tierschutzgesetz, wenn er diesen Fisch dann an einer mit einem Haken im Maul befestigten Angelleine an einer Angelrute in einem See oder anderen offenen Gewässer gassi führt.
Somit steht nach deutscher Rechtsprechung das Wohl und Wehe eines "dummen" nach wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen höchstwahrscheinlich empfindungsunfähigen niederen Wirbeltieres über dem eines durchaus empfindungsfähigen Hundes oder einer Katze.
Willkommen in Absurdistan!


----------



## Angler9999 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*

LAV Brandenburg

4.1. Fang und Verwendung von Köderfischen

Jeder Angler, der zur Benutzung der Raubfischangel in einem Gewässer berechtigt ist, darf in diesem Gewässer als Angelköder für seinen persönlichen Bedarf Fische, Wollhandkrabben und Amerikanische Flusskrebse fangen, hältern und verwenden. Die Bestimmungen nach 4.3, 4.3.1, 4.5.1 und 4.5.4 gelten entsprechend. Köderfische dürfen nur in dem Gewässer oder Gewässersystem verwendet werden, aus dem sie gefangen wurden. Dies gilt nicht für tiefgefrorene oder chemisch konservierte Köderfische und tote Seefische (§ 6 Abs. 2 BbgFischO). Fische, die auf Grund gesetzlicher Vorschriften oder Festlegungen des LAVB einem Fangverbot unterliegen, dürfen weder gehältert noch als Köderfisch verwendet werden  

* Köderfische sind vor dem Anködern grundsätzlich zu töten.* 

Ausnahmen regelt die Bbg.FischO. § 6 Abs. 1 Bbg FischO.


----------



## ernie1973 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*

Tja  Honeyball - so sieht´s leider aus!

Aber meinst Du, der Vergleich hilft einem einzelnen nicht rechtschutzversicherten Kollegen, wenn er erstmal in einem Strafverfahren (schlimmstenfalls mit einem "grünen" PETRA- Richter)  drinhängt???

Man könnte das mit Beispielen noch viel weiter führen und bis zu den Reitern gehen, die nur für Spaß Pferde halten, trainieren (teils mit grenzwertigen Methoden) usw....!

Aber - die Reiter scheinen eine bessere Lobby zu haben - und da schliesst sich der Kreis wieder --> unsere Verbände haben es jahrzehntelang verpasst, mal für anglerische Interessen zu kämpfen und beispielsweise einen "Tierschutzgesetz für Fische? - was´n - Unsinn! - Musterprozess" durch die Instanzen zu führen!!!


Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Dorschgreifer (3. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*

In Schleswig-Holstein:



> *
> § 39
> Tierschutz​*(1) Ordnungsgemäße Fischerei hat im Rahmen der tierschutzrechtlichen Vorschriften stattzufinden. Im Rahmen der ordnungsgemäßen Fischerei sind insbesondere verboten
> 
> ...


 
Dazu kommt dann noch:



> *
> § 46
> Ordnungswidrigkeiten​*(1) Ordnungswidrig handelt, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig
> 
> ...


----------



## ernie1973 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*

wow - mit bis zu 25.000 € die schlimmstmögliche mir bisher bekannte OWI in diesem Themenkreis!

Danke an alle Poster für die Infos!

Vielleicht auch mal andersrum gefragt - ist es irgendwo erlaubt, weil nicht verboten?


...und - nein Thomas - eine mögliche Ausnahme vom generellen Verbot meine ich *NICHT*, sondern die Frage lautet, *ob es noch  irgendein dt. Bundesland OHNE  LebenKöFi-Verbot (oder Lebendwirbeltierverbot) gibt???*



Ernie


----------



## Schuppi 56 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*

hallo  
zum Tehma  Lebender Köfi  verboten :

Denkt mal an die  arme  Industrie die sonst ihre Gummifische  was sie da  prodozieren nicht ab sezten am markt  so mit sagt man da s tierschutzgesetz und die schmerzemfindlichkeit der wirbeltiere wie es  sos chön heisst im gesetzes Text .

Auch die Grünen  Haben da auch ein  mächtiges Mitsprache recht 
Denn man hat ja schon vor 100 Jahren und mehr  mit lebenden Köfi gefischt  also Geht man wo anders hin  wie Fra  oder andere  Länder  an sieht  ist ja der lebende köfi erlaubt .
Und wenn man Als deutsche r dort mit Lebenden Köfi  fischt  gibts ja solche   verückte Leute die meinen in Deutschland den Fischer wegen Tierquälerrei und nicht achten des Tierschutzgesetz an zuzeigen  was aber  nach E UB Recht nicht möglich ist 
mfg 
Schuppi


----------



## gründler (3. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*

Eines tages wird man uns Angeln und Jagd verbieten..... (aussagen von einem hohen "tier" (Politiker) auf einer Staatsjagd).


Genießt es einfach noch und geht los solange wir noch dürfen.



#h


----------



## ernie1973 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*



Schuppi 56 schrieb:


> hallo
> zum Tehma  Lebender Köfi  verboten :
> 
> Denkt mal an die  arme  Industrie die sonst ihre Gummifische  was sie da  prodozieren nicht ab sezten am markt  so mit sagt man da s tierschutzgesetz und die schmerzemfindlichkeit der wirbeltiere wie es  sos chön heisst im gesetzes Text .
> ...




Es wurden auch ordentlich Wobbler und Blinker abgesetzt, als der lebende KöFi noch "normal" und erlaubt war.

Das ist ja alles noch garnicht soooo lange her!

Insofern glaube ich persönlich nicht, dass dieses "Wirtschaftsargument" wirklich ins Schwarze trifft!


Die Grünen - ein gewisser Wechsel der Mentalität zum Thema "Tierschutz" in der Bevölkerung und das komplette Versagen / Einknicken der Verbände in der Lobbyarbeit *für* uns Angler sehe ich eher als Gründe für unsere heutige Rechtslage an!

Petri!

Ernie


PS:

Wenn ein dt. im Ausland eine Tat begeht, die in Deutschland mit Strafe bedroht & dort vor Ort u.U. legal ist, dann wird´s leider *RICHTIG* kompliziert und das würde hier den Rahmen sprengen!

Aber - vielleicht mal ein kurzes Denkbeispiel - glaubst Du, einem Deutschen Staatsbürger passiert wieder zu Hause in Deutschland angekommen nix, wenn der in Thailand wilde Nächte mit ein paar Kindern (nach dt. Rechtsverständnis!!!) hatte, dies auch beweisbar ist & eine Anzeige erstattet wurde.....????

Ist ne andere Liga - soll aber nur mal das Thema exemplarisch beleuchten!

Ich hoffe, DEM PASSIERT WAS! (praktisch leider noch zu selten - aber manche haben sich da schon sehr gewundert!!!!).

Wie gesagt - führt zu weit - aber so einfach isses nicht mit den "Auslandstaten" - sofern sie hinreichend bewiesen - oder beweisbar sind!

E.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Wonach wurde in der Praxis schon "bestraft"?
> 
> ...oder "mit Bußgeld belegt"?


Laut einem örtlichen Angelladenbesitzer (Niedersachsen) mit dem ich mich darüber unterhalten habe soll man wohl ein Geldstraße zahlen(in einer geringen Höhe, die teils Köder überschreiten) und eine Anzeige bekommen, die aber i.d.R. fallen gelassen wird.

Ob dir das zum Thema hilft, ich weiß es nicht?
Auf jeden Fall klang es so, als sei das Thema "halb so wild".


----------



## Dorschgreifer (3. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*

In SH gab es 2006 einmal einen Fall, der durch die Presse ging:

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/1...amtsgericht-zu-600-euro-geldstrafe-verurteilt

Den Ausgang der Berufung kenne ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## ernie1973 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*

Interessanter Zwischenstand - es scheint bisher so, als ob diese Verstöße tatsächlich tendenziell eher nach dem TierschG angezeigt, ermittelt und verfolgt werden!

Im Rahmen eines strafrechtlichen Ermittlungsverfahrens, offenbar sogar oft mit Hauptverhandlung (alternativ könnte es sein, dass viele Verfahren garnicht öffentlich und bekannt werden, wenn Angler Strafbefehle erhalten & akzeptieren & bezahlen, oder schon von der Staatsanwaltschaft ein "Angebot" zur Einstellung nach § 153a StPO erhalten "gegen Zahlung von Betrag XY"!?!)

Da das TierschG ein Bundesgesetz ist, spielen dann die Ge- bzw. Verbote der Landesfischereigesetze und Verordnungen in der Praxis offenbar kaum eine Rolle - da Bundesrecht insoweit Landesrecht bricht & nicht "doppelt" bestraft werden kann!

"Vernünftiger Grund" für Ausnahmen, kann dort, wo es die Ausnahmen vom *VERBOT* überhaupt noch gibt (z.B. Ba-Wü), eigentlich nur noch die *HEGE* sein, da ein "so fange ich besser Raubfische" als "vernünftiger Grund" offenbar rechtlich nicht zählt!

Bin gespannt - evtl. meldet sich ja auch mal ein selbst Betroffener oder ein Kollege, der jemand kennt, der wegen sowas schonmal Ärger hatte, zu Wort!

Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*

Hallo,

es *kann sowohl ein Owi - Verfahren* aufgrund bspw.der  Landesfischereiverordnung erfolgen,

*als auch *der Straftatbestand der Tierquälerei ein *Strafverfahren* nach sich ziehen.

Das liegt wohl im Ermessensspielraum des Richters .

Grundsätzlich ist *beides* möglich.

R.S.


----------



## ernie1973 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es *kann sowohl ein Owi - Verfahren* aufgrund bspw.der  Landesfischereiverordnung erfolgen,
> 
> ...



Woher hast Du diese "Erkenntnisse"???

Nein - es liegt sicher nicht direkt im Ermessen des Richters - ich begründe auch gerne kurz, warum dem so ist:

--> denn das OWI Verfahren "macht" erstmal die Fischereibehörde - wegen deren Ermessen & deren Zuständigkeit!

Erst nach Widerspruch / Klage gegen den Bescheid d Behörde  (je nach Rechtsmittel) kommt beim behördlichen OWI-Verfahren mal frühestens ein Richter ins Spiel!

Ob die Staatsanwaltschaft in einem entsprechenden Sachverhalt nach erfolgtem polizeilichem Ermittlungsverfahren wegen des TierschG ´ne Anklage draus macht, dass ist zunächst einmal *ALLEINE* deren Ermessen, denn *nur* der StA obliegt das *ANKLAGEMONOPOL* - wenn die anklagen (und nicht etwa einstellen!) *DANN* kommt erst ein Richter zum Zuge!


Beim TierschG geht´s dann im Falle einer Anklage durch die StA direkt zum Richter soweit es als Straftat angezeigt, verfolgt und überhaupt angeklagt wird!!!

Ernie


----------



## Honeyball (3. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Tja  Honeyball - so sieht´s leider aus!
> 
> Aber meinst Du, der Vergleich hilft einem einzelnen nicht rechtschutzversicherten Kollegen, wenn er erstmal in einem Strafverfahren (schlimmstenfalls mit einem "grünen" PETRA- Richter)  drinhängt???


Nur zu Deiner Info: Auch einem rechtschutzversicherten Kollegen hilft weder dieser Vergleich noch die Versicherung (meistens jedenfalls), wenn er wegen einer *Straftat* angezeigt und vorgeladen wird. Dies haben die sich meistens in den Klauseln ausgenommen (weil sonst die Versicherungen nicht rentabel bzw. die Prämien zu hoch wären)



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Man könnte das mit Beispielen noch viel weiter führen und bis zu den Reitern gehen, die nur für Spaß Pferde halten, trainieren (teils mit grenzwertigen Methoden) usw....!
> 
> Aber - die Reiter scheinen eine bessere Lobby zu haben - und da schliesst sich der Kreis wieder --> unsere Verbände haben es jahrzehntelang verpasst, mal für anglerische Interessen zu kämpfen und beispielsweise einen "Tierschutzgesetz für Fische? - was´n - Unsinn! - Musterprozess" durch die Instanzen zu führen!!!
> 
> ...


Was "unsere Verbände" tun bzw. besser gesagt alles nicht tun, damit könnte man nur mit den hier im AB veröffentlichten Informationen ein dickes Buch füllen.:m


----------



## Honeyball (3. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Beim TierschG geht´s dann im Falle einer Anklage durch die StA direkt zum Richter soweit es als Straftat angezeigt, verfolgt und überhaupt angeklagt wird!!!
> 
> Ernie



Richtig. Und dann entscheidet das zuständige Amtsgericht, ob es ein Verfahren eröffnet oder unbedingt oder gegen Zahlung einer Geldbuße einstellt. Ohne direkte Verfahrenseröffnung wird erst, wenn dann ein Widerspruch eingelegt wird (das wiederum können, Kläger, Staatsanwaltschaft oder Beklagter veranlassen), vor Gericht verhandelt, sofern der Widerspruch nicht aus irgendwelchen Gründen abgelehnt wird.


----------



## ernie1973 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nur zu Deiner Info: Auch einem rechtschutzversicherten Kollegen hilft weder dieser Vergleich noch die Versicherung (meistens jedenfalls), wenn er wegen einer *Straftat* angezeigt und vorgeladen wird. Dies haben die sich meistens in den Klauseln ausgenommen (weil sonst die Versicherungen nicht rentabel bzw. die Prämien zu hoch wären)
> 
> 
> Was "unsere Verbände" tun bzw. besser gesagt alles nicht tun, damit könnte man nur mit den hier im AB veröffentlichten Informationen ein dickes Buch füllen.:m



Hm,

der *VORSATZ* bei Taten (OWI´s & Straftaten) wird von Versicherungen regelmäßig ausgeschlossen - macht auch Sinn!

Keine Versicherung zahlt für einen, der mit Wissen und Wollen Straftaten begeht!

Wenn aber z.B. jemand seinen KöFi FAHRLÄSSIG nicht richtig getötet hat, dann muss die Rechtschutz erstmal ran - auch wenn´s dabei um ne Straftat geht, die aber eben nur bestraft wird, wenn der Vorsatz nachgewiesen oder angenommen werden kann!!!

Das weiß man erst nach dem Urteil - ggf. sogar erst nach der Rechtsmittelinstanz!

Ist oft so!

Auch in der Verkehrsrechtschutz zahlt keiner, wenn Du vorsätzlich einen umfährst - geschieht es fahrlässig, dann zahlen die selbstverständlich!

Nicht verwechseln!

Ernie


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (3. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*

Ums noch ein wenig komplizierter zu machen : In den Grenzgewässern (Mosel,Sauer) zwischen Deutschland und Luxemburg ist der lebende Köfi explizit erlaubt, wie sieht es denn da aus ??

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Honeyball (3. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*

Wenn Du einen Köderfisch anköderst und der lebt noch, sprich er wurde weder abgeschlagen noch mit Herzstich/Kiemenschnitt getötet, dann ist das in jedem Fall Vorsatz.
Das Konstrukt, wie man versehentlich oder fahrlässig mit lebendem Köderfisch angelt, kenne ich nicht. Da könnte höchstens das Beispiel des Grundelüberbeißers aus dem anderen Thread ziehen.:m


----------



## ernie1973 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wenn Du einen Köderfisch anköderst und der lebt noch, sprich er wurde weder abgeschlagen noch mit Herzstich/Kiemenschnitt getötet, dann ist das in jedem Fall Vorsatz.
> Das Konstrukt, wie man versehentlich oder fahrlässig mit lebendem Köderfisch angelt, kenne ich nicht. Da könnte höchstens das Beispiel des Grundelüberbeißers aus dem anderen Thread ziehen.:m




...ich kenne einen Fall, bei dem der Kontrolleur meinte, jemand habe mit Lebendköfi geangelt, obwohl die Köfis vorher tiefgefroren waren!

Nur wegen der Lippenköderung kam der Kontrolleur auf diese Idee.

Also --> es gibt fast nix, was es nicht gibt!

--> Verfahren wurde übrigens eingestellt - allerdings erst nach einigem hin und her!

Ernie

PS:

In dem "Überbeißer"-Beispiel liegt noch nicht einmal Fahrlässigkeit vor, wenn man den Biß der Grundel nicht bemerkt hat - oder bei Anwendung der "im Verkehr erforderlichen Sorgfalt" auch nur hätte erkennen können / müssen!

Da gibt´s dann Raum für Diskussionen....


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> *Beim TierschG geht´s dann im Falle einer Anklage durch die StA direkt zum Richter soweit es als Straftat angezeigt, verfolgt und überhaupt angeklagt wird!!!
> *
> Ernie



Der aber dennoch nach Einschätzung der Lage verhältnismäßig entscheidet - und selbstverständlich eine Ordnungswidrigkeit einer Verurteilung wg. Tierquälerei vorziehen *kann .

Entscheidend ist immer der Einzelfall !

*Der grüne Richter Gnadenlos entscheidet anders, als Naturversteher Hotzenplotz 

Nicht immer gilt nur *eine* Grundlage der Entscheidungsfindung;

sieht man bei Anwalts-Begründungen häufig.

*Wer* will *was* von *Wem* Woraus.

Das "Woraus" - die Grundlage der Entscheidungsfindung, beurteilt der Richter dann nach *Ermessen und Einzelfall*.

R.S.


----------



## ernie1973 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Der aber dennoch nach Einschätzung der Lage verhältnismäßig entscheidet - und selbstverständlich eine Ordnungswidrigkeit einer Verurteilung wg. Tierquälerei vorziehen *kann .
> 
> Entscheidend ist immer der Einzelfall !
> 
> ...




Woher hast du Deine "Rechtskenntnisse"?

Sorry - aber - "wer will was von wem woraus" ist ein *REIN* zivilrechtlicher Merksatz, der weder mit dem Ordnungswidrigkeitenrecht noch mit einem Strafverfahren auch nur irgendetwas zu tun hat!!!!

Dabei geht es *NUR* um zivilrechtliche Ansprüche bzw. die Anspruchsgrundlagen - die mit dem Lebendköfi *nix* zu tun haben (es sei denn, Du kaufst einen und der ist mangelhaft *kleiner Scherz*).


Sei mir bitte nicht böse - aber warum meinst Du unbedingt hier etwas rechtliches schreiben zu müssen, wenn Du weder vom OWI-Recht noch vom Strafrecht einen Schimmer zu haben scheinst?

*Bitte* nicht persönlich nehmen - aber der von Dir zitierte rein (!!!) zivilrechtliche Merksatz *in DIESEM ZUSAMMENHANG* ist ganz grober Unfug!!!

Zudem habe ich versucht zu erklären, wann und wie beim Lebendköfi überhaupt mal ein Richter ins Spiel kommen *KANN*! (s.o.)

Das OWI Verfahren betreibt zunächst mal zuständigkeitshalber die Fischereibehörde - diese Behörde hat ein eigenes Ermessen - und zwar ein Ermessen, dass nur die Behörde und NICHT der Richter hat - das bedeutet, dass ein Richter sein Ermessen an Stelle des Behördenermessens nicht ohne weiteres ausüben dürfte, weil dies aus Gründen der Zuständigkeit erstmal *NUR* der Behörde zusteht!

Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*

Moin,

der privatrechtliche Ansatz leistet dem Laien wichtige Hilfestellung; das "Woraus" hatte ich dahingehend *extra* rot hervorgehoben.

Es hilft wie so oft auch hier der Blick über den Tellerrand/die Rechtsgebiete.

Das "Woraus" wurde als Grundlage der Entscheidungsfindung beschrieben.

Für den Laien - und für Dich - vereinfacht : "Du willst mich bestrafen? ; Warum ? - nenne die gesetzliche(n) Grundlage(n)".

Im Zivil/Privatrecht wird dabei die Durchsetzungsgrundlage von  Ansprüchen gegen natürliche/juristische Personen, beschrieben.

Der Bogen spannt sich - sehe es als das , als was es gemeint war - ein fachübergreifendes *Beispiel* .

Im Grundsatz bleibt (meine) , die Feststellung, dass es an der Antragslage - insbesondere aber am Morgenstuhl des Vorsitzenden liegt, welche Grundlage der Urteilsfindung/Begründung herangezogen wird.

Und Dies ist nunmal nicht *ein*-deutig, sondern immer auch Einzel*fall*abhängig.

Als Grundlage des "Woraus" kämen neben dem Tierschutzges. selbstverst. das Landesfischereigesetz/Verordnung sowie umweltamtliche Bestimmungen zum Tragen.

Ich hoffe, mich adäquat ausgedrückt zu haben ; die rechtliche Schiene ist schliesslich mannigfaltig. 

R.S.


----------



## ernie1973 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*

Die rechtliche Schiene ist nicht "mannigfaltig" - sondern in aller Regel klar definiert - insbesondere was Zuständigkeiten und Straftatbestände bzw. OWI-Tatbestände angeht!

Deinen Beitrag nicht zu kommentieren & zu korrigieren fällt mir schwer, aber es bringt nix zum Thema - also laß´ ich es!

Für Jura-Nachhilfe ist der Thread nicht gedacht!

Wenn auch nur als Rechtsreferendar, so habe ich sellbst Urteile verfasst, die mein Ausbilder auch so "rausgehauen" hat, wenn sie gut waren und weiß insofern schon ein wenig, wovon ich rede.

...und - ja - für´s Richteramt haben meine Noten nicht gereicht........für den soliden Hausgebrauch schon!

Damit möchte ich diesen Disput ruhen lassen.


Back 2 topic!!!



Fakt ist, dass ich bisher noch von *keinem* Kollegen gehört oder gelesen habe, der wegen dem Lebendköfi mit einer Geldbuße im Rahmen der Landesgesetze / -verordnungen als OWI im BEHÖRDLICHEN Verfahren belegt wurde.

Alle mir bekannten Verfahren wegen Lebendköfi-Verwendung sind bisher als Strafverfahren gelaufen - wurden also nach dem TierschG zunächst vor dem Amtsgericht abgeurteilt oder mit Strafbefehlen / Einstellungen gegen Zahlung aus der Welt geschafft!

Das macht mir insofern Sorgen, als das unser TierschG nunmal Bundesrecht ist - dies also gleichermaßen in jedem Bundesland in einem solchen Fall zur Anwendung gegen den Angler kommen *KANN*!!!

Selbst in Ba-Wü, wo man zumindest den Lebendköfi trotz Verbots zumindest noch ausnahmsweise (z.B. im Rahmen der Hege als "vernünftigen Grund") kennt, verweist der Gesetzgeber ausdrücklich auf das TierschG.

Es scheint daher, dass sich ein bundesweites mittelbares / indirektes KöFi-Verbot offenbar in der gerichtlichen Praxis schon aus dem TierschG ergibt.

Denn danach wurde bisher geurteilt.

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Ums noch ein wenig komplizierter zu machen : In den Grenzgewässern (Mosel,Sauer) zwischen Deutschland und Luxemburg ist der lebende Köfi explizit erlaubt, wie sieht es denn da aus ??
> 
> tight lines
> Tom




Nun ja - das mag für die Luxemburger Seite jenseits der dt. Grenze gelten.

Ansonsten denke ich, dass auf der "deutschen Seite" als Bundesrecht jederzeit ein Verfahren wegen Verstosses gegen das TierschG in Gang gesetzt werden *KANN*.

Auch in Grenzgewässern läßt sich in aller Regel feststellen, auf welcher Seite und im Geltungsbereich welchen Rechts man sich gerade konkret befindet!

Zudem kommen daneben die Regeln des jeweiligen dt. Bundeslandes auf der dt. Seite zum Tragen - die aber praktisch wohl hinter dem TierschG als Bundesgesetz zurücktreten!

Sollte es eine ausdrückliche Erlaubnis *auch* für die dt. Seite des Grenzgewässers geben, dann bitte ich Dich höflichst, eine *amtliche Fundstelle des dt. Rechts* zu nennen, aus der sich die Richtigkeit Deiner Aussage nachlesbar ergibt!

Find´ ich sehr spannend, wenn´s eine solche Regelung gibt!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## blackmarlin.au (4. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*

hallo freunde

wenn ich das hier so verfolge, bin ich froh das ich 15000km weit weg bin und hier dieser § wahn nicht besteht.
hier wird mit lebend köderfisch geangelt , und man geht hier was ich bisher gesehen habe sehr verantwortungsvoll damit um .
so wie die australier im allgemeinen sehr verantwortungsvoll
mit ihrem land und der natur umgehen. und das alles ohne bundesfischerein und 1000 § die zu beachten sind. 
wenn ich ans angeln denke, dann denke ich an einem schönen tag in der natur tollen drills vieleicht ein leckeres filet in der pfanne am abend. und nicht an § gesetze und mehreren kontrollen am tag das ich mir vorkomme wie an einem tag in einer anwaltskanzlei um § zu studieren das ich auch ja alles nach regeln mache.
es gibt hier schonzeiten,baglimit und mindestmaß, genauso gibt es fische die ganzjährig geschützt sind und nicht extra befischt oder entnommen werden dürfen. jeder hat eine karte über diese informationen mit sich zu führen .
und das wars auch schon mit regeln . und siehe da es klappt auch ohne von hunderten § 
und sollte mal ein schwazes schaf dabei sein , fackeln die hier nicht lange sondern du wirst sofort richtig zur kasse gebeten.
und das beste ist das alles kostet dich keinen cent. ausser an den grossen süßwasser seen da zahlste 10 $ weil die besetzt werden.
viele grüsse aus cairns


----------



## labralehn (4. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*

@ernie1973
im  Grenzgewässer der Mosel braucht man nur einen Personalausweis, um eine  Erlaubniskarte zu erhalten. Man benötigt dort keinen Fischereischein,  sondern nur den Erlaubnisschein.

Ich angel dort selber.

Man darf sowohl auf der Deutschen als auch Luxembourger Seite, mit lebendem Köderfisch angeln.

Hierbei spielt nur das Grenzgewässer selber eine Rolle, die jeweiligen Ufer sind gleichberechtigt.

Daher wurde auf der Rheinland-Plälzischen Seite das Nachtangeln verboten.  Hier wurde eine Anpassung in Bezug auf die Gesetze im Saarland und  Luxembourg vorgenommen.

http://www.rlp.de/fileadmin/mufv/img/inhalte/allgemein/Umweltrecht/Recht_Abteilung_103/103_793-2.pdf

http://www.sportfescher.lu/files/Grenzgewaesser-Vorschriften-Luxemburg.pdf

Grenzgewässer = Sonderfall


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> *Die rechtliche Schiene ist nicht "mannigfaltig" - sondern in aller Regel klar definiert - insbesondere was Zuständigkeiten und Straftatbestände bzw. OWI-Tatbestände angeht!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also zusammenfassend auf dieses juristische Thema zu kommen:

1. Sind wir Angler und im Angelforum ; was es 

2. Schwierig macht, Deine rechtlichen Fragestellungen zu beantworten...was 

3. zum Im-Kreis-Drehen führt, da 

4. die Rechtlichen Bestimmungen immer die Gleichen sind :

LFG ; Tierschutzg. ; etc. 

5. Rate ich daher dazu, Urteilsbegründungen von *Ein*zelfällen der Vergangenheit zu studieren und daraus 

6. Tendenzen abzuleiten.

R.S.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*

Was ist eigentlich mit dem toten Köderfisch, wenn Fische angeblich doch nur aus sinnvollem Grund ((VDSF)DAFV: Verzehr bzw. Hege) getötet werden dürfen?

Ist angeln mit totem Köfi dann überhaupt rechtssicher oder darf man nur Kunstköder nehmen?

Oder anders gefragt:
Was diskutiert ihr über lebenden Köfi, wenn wahrscheinlich/vielleicht schon heutzutage der tote rechtlich problematisch sein könnte??


----------



## Andal (4. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*

Wo siehst du da die Problematik?

Ich fange mir zuerst einen Köderfisch, der sach- und fachgerecht getötet, zum Zielfisch führt, der anschließend verschnabbuliert wird. Da ist doch allen Forderungen Genüge getan. 

C&R und allen möglichen Spielformen lassen wir ja hier sowieso außen vor. Wir sprechen ja nur vom gesetzeskonformen Angler und der Verwendung von Köderfischen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*



> Da ist doch allen Forderungen Genüge getan.



Nein, weil nach (VDSF)DAFV nur zum Verzehr und zur Hege ein Fisch getötet werden darf.

Das ist die gleiche Mauschelei wie mit Wett/Hegefischen etc...

Ein toter Köfi wird nicht verzehrt (schon gar nicht, wenn kein Biss erfolgen sollte) und dient auch nicht der Hege (bei zu viel Köfis im Gewässer sollte man dann wohl besser Hegefischen oder Netze verwenden)...

Außer dem Spaß am Raubfischangeln gibt's keinen Grund zur Verwendung toter (oder lebender) Köfis im Sinne des (VDSF)DAFV, dem sich ja die Tierschutzreferenten der Länder angeschlossen haben und was demnach auch Grundlage sein müsste.....


----------



## Andal (4. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*

Thomas ich bitte dich, aber das sind doch Argumente, die deinem allgemeinen Verbands-Hass entspringen. Auf der Ebene brauchen wir nicht weitermachen, da bin ich wieder aus dem Thema raus.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*



Andal schrieb:


> Thomas ich bitte dich, aber das sind doch Argumente, die deinem allgemeinen Verbands-Hass entspringen. Auf der Ebene brauchen wir nicht weitermachen, da bin ich wieder aus dem Thema raus.


 
Nein, Thomas hat eine völlig berechtigte Frage aufgeworfen. Was ist ein laut Tierschutzgesetz geforderter vernünftiger Grund für die Tötung eines Fisches?

Siehe hier:
http://www.peta.de/web/todesjagd_auf.7419.html

Zitat:
_"PETA wirft dem Beanzeigten vor, gegen §17 Nr. 1 des deutschen Tierschutzgesetzes zu verstoßen, demzufolge Tiere nicht ohne einen vernünftigen Grund getötet werden dürfen. Dieser ist laut Tierschutzgesetz ausschließlich der Verzehr. Der Fisch wurde jedoch nicht zum Verzehr getötet, sondern soll nach der Altersbestimmung von einem österreichischer Tierpräparator konserviert und im Verkaufsraum des Landesfischereivereins Brandenburg / Berlin ausgehängt werden."_

Ich war voriges Wochenende zu Besuch bei meinen Eltern in der Brandenburger Gegend. Da ist diese Anzeige Tagesgespräch unter den Anglern.


----------



## Sharpo (4. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*

Alter Schwede...

Der VDSF ist nicht das Gesetz. Was der VDSF labert und schreibt...*peng*

Laut dem Bundesterschutzgesetz ist der Einsatz eines lebenden Köderfisches nicht Verboten. Weil....ein Verbot muss als solcher im Gesetz stehen.
Auch die Verwendung eines toten Köderfisches ist lt. Gesetz nicht Verboten, weil auch dieses so explizit im Gesetz stehen muss.
Auch steht im Gesetz nicht, das Nahrungserwerb der einzige Grund ist.
Köderfische sind zum Nahrungserwerb vorgesehen..
Somit ist das VDSF Argument ja wohl gegeben...zum Nahrungserwerb.

Nee Thomas...nicht übertreiben...

Und mit welchen Scheinheiligen Argumenten de PETA da was schreibt oder beklagt etc...
ich kann die auch verklagen weil se ne grüne Hose tragen. 

Irgendwie habt ihr die deutsche Gesetzgebung immer noch nicht verstanden.


----------



## Andal (4. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nee Thomas...nicht übertreiben...



...und mit dunkelschwarzen Vorahnungen, woher auch immer sie rühren mögen, keine schlafenden Hunde wecken. Wir wollen ja nicht erfahren, dass mal einer von sich gibt, auf das oberhirnrissige Verbot hat uns erst der vom AB gebracht!


----------



## Sharpo (4. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*

Anmerkung:

ich sprach vom Bundesgesetz..nicht vom Landesgesetz.
In den Landesgesetzen ist der Einsatz von lebenden Köderfischen überwiegend verboten.
Und dieses Verbot steht dann expliziet im LFG.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*

1) Der Köderfisch dient in dem Moment der Nahrungsbeschaffungsmaßnahme. Der dadurch gefangen Fisch wird "verzehrt"

2) Es wird ein anderes Tier damit gefüttert, der Fisch wird verzerrt. Wenn wir unsere gefangenen Rotaugen den Tieren zu füttern geben, dann gilt dies auch natürlich auch als ordnungsgemäße Verwertung.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (4. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*

@ Ernie 
Die Fischereivorschriften für die Grenzgewässer basieren auf einem Staatsvertrag zwischen D-land und Luxemburg und wie Labralehn schon bemerkte, sind beide Ufer gleichberechtigt !
Außerdem ist das Lux TSG quasi eine 1 zu 1 Kopie des deutschen TSG (glaube ich zumindest, werde heute abend noch recherchieren) !

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Sharpo (4. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*

Selbst die ordnungsgemäße Verwertung ist nicht vorgeschrieben.

Da kann auch die PETA anderer Meinung sein als der Richter.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Selbst die ordnungsgemäße Verwertung ist nicht vorgeschrieben.
> 
> Da kann auch die PETA anderer Meinung sein als der Richter.


 
Vorgeschrieben ist der vernünftige Grund für die Tötung. Und wer nun definiert, was vernünftige Gründe sind, ist halt die große Preisfrage. Am Ende der Richter, oder teuer bezahlte Gutachter?


----------



## Sharpo (4. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Vorgeschrieben ist der vernünftige Grund für die Tötung. Und wer nun definiert, was vernünftige Gründe sind, ist halt die große Preisfrage. Am Ende der Richter, oder teuer bezahlte Gutachter?



Am Ende sieht es genau so aus.


----------



## ernie1973 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*

Der "vernünftige Grund" ist ein sogenannter "unbestimmter Rechtsbegriff", der unserer Verwaltung und Justiz bewusst einen gewissen Handlungs- und Auslegungsspielraum geben soll, um der Praxis halbwegs gerecht werden zu können.

Da kann (und muss!) im Zweifel dann wirklich mal diskutiert werden.

Die PETA sieht zum Bsp. die Präparation eines Trophäenfisches nicht als "vernünftigen Grund" an - ich hingegen schon - UND - praktisch löst man diese medienwirksame Anzeige einfach dadurch auf, dass man mit einem kurzen Schriftsatz darauf verweist, dass dass Fleisch des Trophäenfisches bestmöglich und weitestgehend zum Verzehr genutzt wurde - und - PENG! - schon ist das Verfahren eingestellt!

Ich habe bewusst provokant mal die Frage aufgeworfen, ob nicht auch Kompostierung von Grundeln ein "vernünftiger Grund" sein kann, wenn man so seinen Garten düngen möchte - DAS sollte aufzeigen, wie weit man gehen kann bei "unbestimmten Rechtsbegriffen" und wie individuell verschieden "vernünftige Gründe" sein können!

Da wird´s dann schon grenzwertig - aber ausgeschlossen ist das nicht!

Denn ein rechtlich gesehen "vernünftiger Grund" muss nicht für jeden auch "moralisch" ein solcher sein!

Das ich für meinen Hund auch Fische als Futter fangen und töten darf ist rechtlich völlig unbedenklich - komischerweise regen sich viele Kollegen auf, wenn ich dafür Zander oder Karpfen nehmen WÜRDE - warum?

Haben Zander und Karpfen eine andere rechtliche Wertigkeit als ein Rapfen oder ein Brassen???

In meinen Augen nicht!

Da kommt dann wohl die eigene Moral der "Motzer" ins Spiel, wenn ihre geliebten "specimen-zielfisch-schatzi´s" in meinem Hund landen - aber - die meckern ja auch oft, wenn ich diese Arten entnehme und selber esse schon, weil Kochpottangler ja böse sind....

Köderfische fachgerecht zu töten und als solche zu verwenden halte ich persönlich für rechtlich völlig unbedenklich und würde da jeder Anzeige sehr gelassen engegensehen - egal was ein Verband oder irgendwelche Schützer da meinen, wollen und von sich geben!


Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Sharpo (4. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*

#6

Selbst der Grund Nahrungserwerb könnte in Frage gestellt werden weil heute niemand mehr Angeln muss um seine Nahrung zu erhalten.
Fisch kann man jederzeit im Supermarkt kaufen.
(Klar müssen auch diese getötet werden etc.)


----------



## Ossipeter (4. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*

Ich füttere meinen Hund mit den Filets, der mag leider keine andere Fischform, der Kater ist da weniger wählerisch, solange es in seine Schnauze passt!" 25 Verwandte die Fisch von mir wollen und bekommen. Zitat"Ich habe bewusst provokant mal die Frage aufgeworfen, ob nicht auch Kompostierung von Grundeln ein "vernünftiger Grund" sein kann, wenn man so seinen Garten düngen möchte " Das haben die Indianer in Amerika schon erkannt und gemacht: Unter jeder Tomatenpflanze einen Weißfisch eingraben, bevor man pflanzt!


----------



## Jose (5. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*



Sharpo schrieb:


> #6
> 
> Selbst der Grund Nahrungserwerb könnte in Frage gestellt werden weil heute niemand mehr Angeln muss um seine Nahrung zu erhalten.
> Fisch kann man jederzeit im Supermarkt kaufen.
> (Klar müssen auch diese getötet werden etc.)



...wenn man das geld dazu hat.
ich kenne leute, deren fischsuppe wesentlich zur existenzsicherung beiträgt. die gehen eben nicht so sehr des vergnügens wegen angeln. C&R ist für die wegwerfen von lebensmitteln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*

Für c+r gibt's ne Extradiskussion..


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nein, weil nach (VDSF)DAFV nur zum Verzehr und zur Hege ein Fisch getötet werden darf.
> 
> Das ist die gleiche Mauschelei wie mit Wett/Hegefischen etc...
> 
> ...




Moin,

ich muss sagen, dass mir dieser Aspekt auch schon zu Denken gegeben hat :

Wenn *ich *den Raubfisch auch mit Kunstköder fangen kann ;

warum sollte der Köderfisch dann nicht weiterleben dürfen...


Das hat bei mir zu einer folgerichtigen Konsequenz geführt :

ich verwende praktisch keine Köderfische (mehr).

Ich bekomme Gewissensbisse, wenn - wie es eigentlich immer der Fall ist - mehr Köderfische getötet werden müssen, als für den Fang des Zielfisches überhaupt erforderlich.

Wer sich zurückerinnert , als der Lebendfisch noch erlaubt war, muss einfach zugeben, dass doch ein gewisser Anteil der Köderfische im Eimer eingegangen ist.

Auch wenn der tote Köderfisch nicht verboten ist, gehe ich lieber mit der Spinnrute los.


R.S.


----------



## antonio (6. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich muss sagen, dass mir dieser Aspekt auch schon zu Denken gegeben hat :
> 
> ...



das mit dem gewissen etc ist doch immer pure heuchelei.
wenn es ernst gemeint wäre würde fast jeder verhungern.

antonio


----------



## Purist (6. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich muss sagen, dass mir dieser Aspekt auch schon zu Denken gegeben hat :
> 
> ...



In den 1980er Jahren schrieb Bernd Kuleisa (damals Chefredakteur des Blinker) als Einleitung in das Sonderheft Spinnfischen sinngemäß, dass die Spinnrute ein notwendiger/wichtiger Ersatz für den (er schrieb damals natürlich noch: "leider") immer häufiger verbotenen lebenden Köderfisch sei.

Auch wenn mich Thomas bestimmt auch noch ermahnt: Ein Spinnfischer, der grundsätzlich keine Köderfische verwendet, und/oder ausschließlich C&R betreibt, sollte auf gängige Weichmacherköder, die so nett und gern mit Gummis umschrieben werden, lieber ganz verzichten, den Fischen und deren Beständen zuliebe. 

Was den Köderfischeinsatz angeht: Solange sie tot sind, habe ich damit kein Problem. Man könnte sie schließlich auch essen, sie könnten im Gewässer von Booten zerschreddert werden oder auf natürliche Weise Opfer eines Raubfisches oder Vogels werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*



> Ein Spinnfischer, der grundsätzlich keine Köderfische verwendet, und/oder ausschließlich C&R betreibt, sollte auf gängige Weichmacherköder, die so nett und gern mit Gummis umschrieben werden, lieber ganz verzichten, den Fischen und deren Beständen zuliebe.


Hat nix mit c+r zu tun - Man sollte als verantwortungsvoller Naturschützer  grundsätzlich nicht nur keine lebenden oder toten Fische als Köder verwenden, sondern natürlich auch keinerlei Gummi, Blei, Plastik, lackiertes Holz, Metall und sonstige unter Umständen möglicherweise wassergefährdenden Materialien etc...

Sonst könnte uns ja mal der Naturschutzstatus aberkannt werden....


----------



## ernie1973 (6. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*

Also - hier drin geht es um den lebenden KöFi und dessen mittlerweile *fast *ausnahmsloses Verbot hierzulande!

Ob jemand von Euch nun tote KöFis verwendet oder nicht, dass soll jeder ganz einfach für sich selbst entscheiden, oder einen diesbezüglichen Thread eröffnen, wenn ihm das Thema unter den Nägeln brennt!

Ich angle mit toten KöFis hierzulande - und würde im Ausland auch mit lebendem Köfi angeln, wenn s dort erlaubt ist!

...und - ja - ich fühle mich auch besser, wenn mein Hund einen toten KöFi schmatzend verspeist, der lange mit der Ködernadel aufgezogen war und am Ende der Angelnacht "via Hund" entsorgt wird, nachdem der Haken raus ist!

Damit wurde auch dieser KöFi einem guten Zweck zugeführt und musste nicht sinnlos sterben!


Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*

Moin,

so sehe ich es auch : sinnlos dem Kleinfisch das Licht ausblasen 

liegt mir nicht.

Wenn man allgemein den Wert des Lebens eines Fisches definiert , dann ist die Größe wohl nebensächlich.

Ich versuche, so wenig "Flurschaden" wie möglich zu produzieren.

Früher war ich da völlig schmerzfrei - Köderfische waren mir in Verwendung und Hälterung *völlig egal*.

Heute geht bei mir jeder verangelte Barsch/Weißfisch, der versehentlich gefangen wurde, mit.

Und der wird konsequent gefressen ; von mir oder der Katze.

Ob ich dafür belächelt werde, ist mir egal.

Soll  Jeder seinen eigenen Normen/Werten beim Angeln  folgen.

Das sind nur meine.

Und zu den Weichmachern : die Welt besteht quasi daraus.

Empfehle den Film : "World of Plastic"...das Kind ist in den Brunnen gefallen - und der war tief.

Die umweltverschmutzung von Anglern ist dagegen lachhaft.

R.S.


----------



## Purist (6. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hat nix mit c+r zu tun - Man sollte als verantwortungsvoller Naturschützer  grundsätzlich nicht nur keine lebenden oder toten Fische als Köder verwenden, sondern natürlich auch keinerlei Gummi, Blei, Plastik, lackiertes Holz, Metall und sonstige unter Umständen möglicherweise wassergefährdenden Materialien etc...



Ich bezog es auf C&R, weil man dabei "den Fischen kein Leid (im Sinne von Tod) antun will", krebserregende Stoffe, wie auch solche, welche die Fruchtbarkeit einschränken, dürfte man mit der Haltung doch nun wahrlich nicht desöfteren im Wasser lassen. 

70% Phthalatweichmacher + PAK in Gummiködern schätze ich als wesentlich bedenklicher ein, wie festes Blei und Metalle. Zumal die Dinger Wegwerfköder sind, die mit Bleikopf und Haken in Massen gekauft und versenkt werden. Kunststoffe und Lacke haben das Zeug zwar meist ebenso als Inhaltsstoff, aber in wesentlich geringeren Konzentrationen.

Bleibt auch noch der tote Köderfisch als der natürlichste Spinnköder, aber so angeln nur noch erstaunlich wenige.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Auch besteht *Einigkeit* darüber, DASS der lebende KöFi verboten ist - die Frage ist nur, wodurch eigentlich *GENAU*?
> 
> Viele Kollegen sind schnell bei der Hand damit, zu sagen, dass der lebende Köderfisch nach dem Tierschutzgesetz verboten sei.
> 
> ...




Du hast das schon richtig erkannt und auch die richtige Schlußfolgerung gezogen.

Das Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch ist nach dem Tierschutzgesetz nicht grundsätzlich verboten. Hier wird es im Falle einer Anzeige wohl immer auf eine Einzelfallentscheidung hinauslaufen.
Ein Verbot besteht durch das jeweilige LFG.

Das wiederum wurde in den 80ern überalll implementiert, nachdem ein Herr Drosse den Landesverbandsfürsten mit Klagen gedroht hatte. 

Die LFG sind voll von überflüssigen Verboten, die im Grunde durch höherrangige Gesetze gedeckelt sind, dann aber im Einzelfall geprüft und abgeurteilt werden müssten. So wie es sich für einen Rechtstaat eigentlich gehört.


----------



## pike-81 (8. September 2013)

Moinsen!
Persönlich halte ich den Einsatz lebender KöFis für moralisch bedenklich.
Abgesehen davon, ist es doch völlig egal, warum jemand wie bestraft wird, wenn er es tut. Verboten ist verboten und gut ist. 
Gibt doch genug Alternativen. 
Petri


----------



## Lunosch (8. September 2013)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*

Ich finde auch, es gibt nichts natürlicheres als den KöFi.

*Dieser ist wie jeder Fisch nach der Entnahme zu töten*. Daher keine Chance für den lebenden KöFi.

Zudem ist das Schädigen eines Wirbeltieres laut Gesetz verboten. Damit bleibt nur das töten und dann aufziehen.

Auszug aus dem TierSchG/§6:
*Verboten ist das vollständige oder teilweise Amputieren von Körperteilen oder das vollständige oder teilweise Entnehmen oder Zerstören von Organen oder Geweben eines Wirbeltieres.*
(hab dort nichts gefunden, was das aufziehen auf einen Haken rechtfertigen würde).

Hat er als KöFi "ausgedient", kommen bei mir auch Hunde und Katze zum Einsatz. Somit hat er doch den "sinnvollen Zweck" erfüllt.

Sollte er mir abreißen, wird er auch dort verwertet und gibt keine Schadstoffe ans Wasser ab. 

Also ein klares JA zum toten KöFi


----------



## sbho (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der lebende Köfi - verboten ist er - aber wodurch nun genau???*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich muss sagen, dass mir dieser Aspekt auch schon zu Denken gegeben hat :
> 
> ...



*Wann schlägst du mit der Rute an, wenn du einen "Gewissensbiss" hast????*   :vik:


----------

